
Uber Partners with Betterment to Offer Drivers I.R.A.s - JumpCrisscross
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/25/business/dealbook/uber-partners-with-betterment-to-offer-drivers-iras.html?em_pos=small&emc=edit_dk_20160825&nl=dealbook&nl_art=9&nlid=65508833&ref=headline&te=1&_r=0
======
sharemywin
they sound more and more like empolyees to me. not sure why they don't bite
the bullet and make the plunge.

